# Happy Birthday, Ewie



## AngelEyes

I'm a day late, and you're on vacation and probably won't see this right away, but the wishes are heartfelt just the same, Ewester.


Happy Birthday!

I hope I'm as wise and witty as you are when I get to be your age...​


----------



## SDLX Master

And I join in the wishes, Happy BDay Prof. Yuster!! Have a ball!!


----------



## JamesM

Happy, happy birthday, Ewie! I love your cheeky good humor and the sweet heart behind it. Thanks for all you've done for this board, both as a participant and a moderator.

(I wish I had been as wise and witty when I was your age  ) 

*HaPpY BiRtHdAy, Ewester!!!*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,HHHHHH,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,HHHHHHHHHHH,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,HHHHHHHHHHHHHHH,,,,,
,,,,HHH,,,HHHHHHHHHHHH,,,,
,,,HH,,,,HHHHHHHHHHHHHH,,
,HH,,,,HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
,HH,,,,HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHH,,,HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHH,,,HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHH,,,HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
,HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
,,HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
,,,HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH,,,
,,,,,HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH,,,,
,,,,,,,HHHHHHHHHHHHH,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,HHHHHHHHH,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,H,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,H,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,H,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,H,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,H,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,H,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,H,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,H,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,H,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,H,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,H,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,H,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,H,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


From James, who is old enough to remember when ASCII art was _the _latest thing


----------



## kidika

I´ve stumble into this thread but, hey, I do wish you a happy birthday too!
May you keep being my favourite ermmm oderator, although for me you are my  modermmm...ator! The biggest healthiest laugh in WR!!! I second what James says 





> (I wish I had been as wise and witty when I was your age  )


¡Feliz cumple!


----------



## Nanon

Nooo!  I didn't want to delete my WISHES!... 
They simply did not come out as I wanted... 
Anyway...

* Hippo Birdie two Euzinhos!​*


----------



## Nonstar

Parabéns, Ewie! Lord of the threads!


----------



## chamyto

¡ Feliz cumpleaños !
  Happy birthday !


----------



## audiolaik

Hi,

 I'm a bit late, but -- as you say -- "Better late than never", my dear friend whose full name I'm not allowed to pronounce. I'd like to thank you for your invaluable help! Your replies are always instructive, and I really enjoy your sense of humour. Secondly, I wish you all the best in every aspect of your professional and family life!!! 

Again, thank you for everything you've done to help me....(I hope you know what I'm talking about!)

A&AJnr

I wouldn't be myself if I didn't give you this....(Click here)


----------



## Vanda

Eu, quanto tempo nao nos vemos desde ontem! ,)
Seu desinfeliz, te mato por nao ter me lembrado...... mas como gosto de você mesmo assim, P A R A B E N S!!!!!! Muitos anos de vida, muita saúde. Quando estiver no meu computador mando uma mensagem decente.
Bjim


----------



## Loob

Lossa lurve from me too, fartface!

xxxxL


----------



## danielxu85

I would second Ms. Loob! Happy Birthday Ewie! Drop me a line when you are back!

Daniel


----------



## olivinha

WeeWee, querido, hope you had a wonderful birthday. 
Anyway, where are you? Where have you been? 
Are you still paddling to that desert island?
Wherever you are, um beijo enorme.
O


----------



## lablady

I'm late to the party as usual, but I brought some good wishes with me and they still apply.

Happy Birthday Ewster, and may you have many more even happier ones.

I'm not late for your birthday... I'm early for next year!


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Feliz cumpleaños!


----------



## Prima Facie

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## ewie

Many thanks to everyone ~ big wuffly beardy snogs to all of you (whether you like it or not).  (Sorry to be so late to my _own_ party ~ I was, it is true, on holiday)


----------



## danielxu85

Welcome back Ewie! I am the FIRST person to greet you!

Danny


----------



## danielxu85

By the way, you just used another word that is not listed in the dictionary "wuffly." I could not find "wuffle" or "wuffl" either...

For my own edification, could you please enlighten me?

Danny


----------



## Loob

Is that you in the photo, ewie? 

I mean the little cute furry thing, not the chubby beardie-bloke.

Obviously.


----------



## Dmitry_86

Happy Birthday!!!

I wish you good luck and all the best!!!

I hope you will continue helping me in future!!!


----------



## ewie

I'm the cute furry thing attached to the one with the tail, Boobster.

_Wuffly: _*adj. *(etym. possibly made up by Ewie) ... erm ... it's like a cross between _woofy_ and _snuffly_, like when a very happy dog such as this schnauzer gets friendly with your face ... it kind of huffs and puffs and snuffles at you in a rather familiar  licky way.


----------



## Dmitry_86

Ewie, probably some moderators would like to delete my post when they see it here because it is out of topic, but still I will ask it. The question concerns your forum signature: "To erm is human, to forget is divine". Of course, I understand the meaning and I acknowledge this saying to be very wise, though I did not know it belonged to Kant as you pointed. What is "to erm"? Is it a slang word? I have not found it in any dictionary yet. AFAIK this saying is "To revenge/avenge is human, to forgive/forget is divine", but maybe my version is not idiomatic in English. I got it after translating a practically identical proverb from Russian.

Thanks!!!


----------



## ewie

My signature is a (kind of) parody of the saying _To err is human, to forgive divine_ (so not really very much like the Russian one).  _Erm_ is the noise I make 32,000,005 times a day when I don't know what to say next, like _um_ or _uh_ or _umm_, etc.

_Kan't_ is just 'my version' of _Kant._


----------



## Dmitry_86

ewie said:


> My signature is a (kind of) parody of the saying _To err is human, to forgive divine_ (so not really very much like the Russian one).  _Erm_ is the noise I make 32,000,005 times a day when I don't know what to say next, like _um_ or _uh_ or _umm_, etc.



I see. Thank you!!!


----------



## ewie

Here's a recent thread about that saying, Dmitry


----------



## Revontuli

Another "Better late than never", but a bit too late... ? But I know Ewie will forgive me. Happy birthday!


----------



## ewie

Revontuli said:


> But I know Ewie will forgive me


Oh I wouldn't be so sure about that, Reviittää*


_*No, I've no idea how to make a diminutive in Finnish ... but it looks right._


----------



## Revontuli

ewie said:


> Oh I wouldn't be so sure about that, Reviittää*
> 
> 
> _*No, I've no idea how to make a diminutive in Finnish ... but it looks right._



Oh no, this is going to be more difficult than I thought...

*Hmm, it might be Revontulinen. But yours deserve a good applause, it's worth trying


----------



## SDLX Master

ewie said:


> My signature is a (kind of) parody of the saying _To err is human, to forgive divine_ (so not really very much like the Russian one).  _Erm_ is the noise I make 32,000,005 times a day when I don't know what to say next, like _um_ or _uh_ or _umm_, etc.
> 
> _Kan't_ is just 'my version' of _Kant._



The funny thing is, if people do not keep an open eye, they won't even realize that you altered the sentence. How about _"To err is human, to forgive unfrequent" 
_


----------



## Calambur

¡Aaahhh!, se me pasó, como siempre -¡y con un _mode_!, qué torpe estuve-, y eso que somos del mismo signo...
Feliz cumpleaños, Ewie.


----------



## la_machy

*''Y algunos (muchos) días después vino Marie a felicitarte ''.*

*Pero todavía se vale ¿cierto? *

*¡Muy feliz cumple, ewie! (espero que haya estado de lujo...).*

*Y bueno, para compenzar el retraso, desde mi bodega particular, te dejo una botella de mi favorito...*

*(click)*


*Marie*


----------



## GamblingCamel

Happy birthday, Ewie.. and hello, Angel.


----------



## Heredianista

Birthday or not, I just want to 'second these emotions':



JamesM said:


> ...I love your cheeky  good humor and the sweet heart behind it. Thanks for all you've done for  this board, both as a participant and a moderator.
> 
> (I wish I had been as wise and witty when I was your age  )






kidika said:


> ...The biggest healthiest laugh in WR!!!



~Genève (for whom a belly laugh is better than a Jaguar... and will make you instantly one of her favorite people, ever...)


----------

